# What's your favorite audio track?



## harryhood (Oct 30, 2007)

Just curious what single audio track you feel really inspires you and reflects your unique vision of haunting. While each room or scene in a haunt often calls for different soundscapes, what is the one track that really gets you going?

For me, it is "Hand in Hand again," on Midnight Syndicate's "13th hour."


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

For us it's Bach's "Toccata & Fugue" as the standard approach/attention-getting music. 
That's what is blasting from the house as the guests approach. Loud enough to be heard down the street, without the neighbors wincing too much, and pointed away from the house so as not to overwhelm whatever other music and noises are taking place around back in the rest of the yard.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Being a Disney Haunted Mansion fan (ride and the movie), I love the opening credits track of the movie's musical score. It starts with the familiar first few bars of Grim Grinning Ghosts organ rendition and goes into a haunting music box-like melody. "Haunting" is the only way I can describe it (no pun intended).


----------

